# Canon 100-400L on Sony A6500 Post New Thread  Discussion in 'Photography Equipment & Products' star



## GSheehan (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I asked this in the general equipment forum but didn't get much feedback.

Long shot but just wondering if anyone has experience adapting the original Canon 100-400L f/4-f5.6 and how successful the AF is? Also wondering if this combo would be good for video?

I currently have the Sigma MC-11 and looking to get a long telephoto for my A6500 for video and photo. The 100-400L used looks to be the best value for money compared to anything else I can find but worried that the AF would be useless with video and if I'd be better off just getting a native lens but for my budget. I don't think I'd be able to afford anything with the range and IQ the Canon would give me. Thanks!


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2017)

Hmm, I am guessing that not many Canon users on this forum have a Sony A6500 (or any Sony mirrorless).
Sony only has one E/FE lens in that range, very highly rated ... but you probably know how much that costs already.


----------



## GSheehan (Dec 26, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am guessing that not many Canon users on this forum have a Sony A6500 (or any Sony mirrorless).
> Sony only has one E/FE lens in that range, very highly rated ... but you probably know how much that costs already.



Thanks for the reply. Yeah unfortunately the Sony is waaaay outside my budget. I can get the Canon 100-400 for under 600 wuro used here in Ireland. Trying to get the best compromise between range, IQ and price.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 27, 2017)

You might get a better reply in a few days, but this is probably going to be the answer anyway:

1.  As of early 2017 (which is the last time I remember watching some videos about Canon on Sony), I think Jack Lanier said that autofocus was not working on video when adapting lenses.

2.  Since then, I think Metabones has come out with video-specific adapters, or maybe "video capable" adapters.  You can check their site and see what they say, or look for YouTube videos about them yourself.

3.  No matter what, if you are looking for a specific lens/camera combination, the first thing you should do is check the adapter maker's websites.  All the better "smart adapters" manufacturers keep detailed lists of compatibilities and capabilities online.  The Vello list in particular has been updated often.  I image the other manufacturers are fairly current as well.


----------



## GSheehan (Dec 27, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I am guessing that not many Canon users on this forum have a Sony A6500 (or any Sony mirrorless).
> Sony only has one E/FE lens in that range, very highly rated ... but you probably know how much that costs already.



Thanks for the reply. Yeah unfortunately the Sony is waaaay outside my budget. I can get the Canon 100-400 for under 600 wuro used here in Ireland. Trying to get the best compromise between range, IQ and price.


VidThreeNorth said:


> You might get a better reply in a few days, but this is probably going to be the answer anyway:
> 
> 1.  As of early 2017 (which is the last time I remember watching some videos about Canon on Sony), I think Jack Lanier said that autofocus was not working on video when adapting lenses.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I have the Sigma Mc-11 adapter at present and it does work with Canon EF lenses for photography at least but on Sigmas website they only guarantee use of Sigma lenses understandably enough. Are there any other options I'm forgetting in terms of native lenses that could work?


----------



## Low_Sky (Dec 29, 2017)

The Sony A-mount 100-400mm lens will work on the A6500 with a Sony LAEA3 adapter. Autofocus isn't near the performance of the E mount lens, but the glass is good. Probably can't be put together as cheap as the Canon setup, and you'll probably be doing a lot of manual focusing either way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSheehan (Jan 7, 2018)

Low_Sky said:


> The Sony A-mount 100-400mm lens will work on the A6500 with a Sony LAEA3 adapter. Autofocus isn't near the performance of the E mount lens, but the glass is good. Probably can't be put together as cheap as the Canon setup, and you'll probably be doing a lot of manual focusing either way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah I would be doing mostly MF but am worried that for the money I'd spend, I'll get crap AF and the lens will be useless when I really need it, if shooting sports.


----------

